# Just starting Out...MF 135....NH 268 Baler?



## alpine_people (Apr 17, 2013)

Hello all,
I am nineteen years old and have inherited my family farm. I am just starting out, with next to NO money, and am wanting everyone's opinion. I currently own a MF 135 with a continental Z-145 engine with 2000 hrs. on it. I have enough information and field time to be dangerous when it comes to square bailing but would like to know enough to be lethal.
My quetion is.....I am considering a purchase of a NH 268 square baler and would like to have your opinion of whether my MF has enough umph to get the job done. With my current financial situation, it would be impractical to upgrade my tractor. I have spoke with my neighboring, elder farmers in the area, (I'm in Ohio by the way) and they are of the opinion that the tractor baler combo will most likely work. However, none have ever seen or tried it before. What are your thoughts? Will also be purchasing a sickle bar and rake. Would also like your input on sizing of these also. Thank you very much.

Alpine_people


----------



## Fowllife (Sep 10, 2010)

You should be able to make it work. The main thing would be how your tracotor is set up. With the 6 speed tranny & transmition PTO you will probably be cursing some. With Live PTO & Multi Power it should be fine. Just don't be in a hurry.

How many acres are you working?


----------



## RockmartGA (Jun 29, 2011)

Yes, that combo should work. The MF 135 is rated at 38hp at the pto, the same as a Ford 3000. I have run a NH 276 baler with a Ford 3000 before without any issues, although it is slow. You're going to have to watch your windrow size and ground speed and not try to cram too much hay into the baler.

I also think you will be fine with a sickle bar mower. Conversely, you might want to consider a four disc mower or a drum mower.

You will have a lot of options with regards to a rake. A four or five wheel 3-point rake, an eight wheel caddy rake, and a roll-a-bar rake all will work well and should be an inexpensive (relatively) purchase.

Good luck to you.


----------



## whitmerlegacyfarm (Aug 26, 2011)

Good luck to you and welcome to the forum! I just got started making hay last year myself, i'm 27 yr old. I started with a new holland 269, nh 479 haybine, and a nh 56 rolabar. You will make do with what you have and if you are mechanically incline you will be way better off then me. I've been fortuante all my NH equipment has treated me well, made 1600 small bales last year. Keep your eyes on craigslist daily like i do and you can pick up some real good deals. I just set a little cash aside here and there and when a deal comes up i jump on it right away. Just picked up a 3pt sprayer yesterdays 200gl with 26ft boom for 600 bucks.

Good luck and have fun


----------



## kyfred (Dec 23, 2009)

Should be fine. I have used a 135 making square bales. Just watch if you have any hills the brakes are not very good on a 135MF and from what I have been told never will be thats just the way it is. Other than that don't cram to much hay into the baler to fast and it should be fine.
Welcome to Haytalk look back in some of the older posts. A lot of good farmers on here with a lot of information to offer. Don't be afraid to ask.


----------



## FarmerCline (Oct 12, 2011)

I would suggest a older New Holland 7 foot haybine instead of a sickle bar. If you look around you should be able to find one quite reasonable. You should also be able to find a good New Holland rolabar rake reasonable also.


----------



## alpine_people (Apr 17, 2013)

Thank you all for your help. I don't have time to type right now, but will dedicate a few minutes tomorrow for a few replies.

Alpine


----------



## Fowllife (Sep 10, 2010)

How many acre are you talking about here, and how much smare time do you have? A haybine & wheel rake will give you a quicker dry down time then a sickle & rollbar rake. You should be able to get a 3 pt 4 wheel rake for about the same price as a rollbar.

In my area you are a lot better off with a haybine, even then the window isn't always big enough to make good hay. I run an old 9' haybine with about the same HP as you have. I used my 9' sickle bar once & dry down was very slow. It's hasn't been used in years I'm thinking about finding a new home for it.

If you are south, or east were it gets hilly your tracotr may very well lack the weight to handle the baler & a wagon behind it.

Remember though, cheaper isn't always better. There is a fine line between having a low cost operation & always fixing old junk equipment. I bought a $500 haybine & on first cutting after 2 laps around the field I blew the reel drive apart. OEM parts were around $900 for the 3 parts I needed. I had a buddy of mine make me the parts for a fraction of that. I also bought a $500 baler. Half way through second cutting I blew the PTO yoke apart on Saturday afternoon. Luckily I have a good neighbor that came over & rolled it up for me before the rain came on Sunday. The half shaft that I needed is not longer serviced by New Holland. Luckily the neighbor had one laying around that I could cut down & weld up to make it work. If you don't like working on stuff then spend a little more up front & get newer equipment. There is nothing worse then having $5,000 worth of hay on the ground & ready to bale with rain on the way & your $750 baler blows up.

Also, don't forget about wagons. That $5,000 worth of hay quickly turns into $1,000, or $0 if a storm pops out of nowhere & the bales get "prewashed" (yeah I love that term too)


----------

